# Young ladies want to go fishing



## old school

You single young guys wiht a boat. My 24 granddaugher and her girlfriend will be staying at my house near Perdido Key. They both just graduated from college so this is their vacation. I will pay for their part of expensives, and they can go, Saterday, Sunday or Monday. Can be bay, near shore or off shore. Both are what I would call eye candy, very frieendly and love the water.
I have loads of fishing gear in the garage buy I am not there so you would have to go and pick what you would want them to use. 
A second offer would be a trade for a trip the 2cn or 3rd for federal waters Snapper next week on my 26ft Glaicer Bay cat. 

Call Bill 678-643-9305


----------



## Jason

Bill, you are a brave soul brother.....


----------



## bigrick

You don't want any of these assholes near your grandaughter


----------



## tbaxl

If you are really putting this out there, you may want to go ahead and lay down the law to the young guys. Just thinking out loud of course.


----------



## FenderBender

I just can't believe you called your own granddaughter "eye candy." Come on, Bill!

Nice young ladies that love to fish would suffice. Eye candy leads to implication that you want horny old men to ogle them. I'm sure you don't want that. Good luck, lots of nice people to give them a ride I am sure.


----------



## old school

*young ladies want to go fishing*

First my granddaughter has he head on straight and I trust her. May I should has said two attractive yound ladies. But is there no one out there that would enjoy taking two very nice young ladies fishing?


----------



## welldoya

If it were my granddaughter, I would have potential candidates sign a sworn affidavit that they are not members of this forum and have never even visited here.


----------



## dustyflair

I love this man!!!


----------



## travhale

This is something else....


----------



## onemorecast

:confused1::confused1:


----------



## BananaTom

old school said:


> Young single young guys with a boat.



That is hard to find.


----------



## 192

BananaTom said:


> That is hard to find.


I was once a young single guy with a boat. Now I know better.


----------



## submariner

OK I have to ask Why don't you take them out ?


----------



## 192

Get em an inshore charter. Quite a few younger Captains around.


----------



## Jason

grouper22 said:


> Get em an inshore charter. Quite a few younger Captains around.



I hear your son, Woody, may be free???:whistling::001_huh:

I can't believe no pics of these young ladies have been posted yet!!!


----------



## Orion45

BananaTom said:


> That is hard to find.


How do you know Tom?

Been looking?


----------



## 192

Orion45 said:


> How do you know Tom?
> 
> Been looking?


OMG that was funny.


----------



## southern yakker

Wish I wouldn't have sold my boat now!


----------



## BananaTom

Orion45 said:


> How do you know Tom?
> 
> Been looking?


Good one, didn't see it coming.


----------



## lees way2

Man up Jason I think they can do nothing but help the looks of your crew,not saying you but your crew is iffy.


----------



## Jason

lees way2 said:


> Man up Jason I think they can do nothing but help the looks of your crew,not saying you but your crew is iffy.


Heck, I'd volunteer....not sure the ole lady would appreciate it!!! And oooohhhhh how I like to take pics, NOT HAPPENING! hahaha I'm taking some friends of ours kids this week to hopefully get em their 1st bulls anyways!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor

Still waiting on the pictures of the young ladies? How else would I know who to look for at the dock?


----------



## HRTCTLR

Young captains beware! :whistling:


----------



## johnf

This sounds like your typical fishing story. Without pictures I'm not believing anything I read here. :whistling:


----------



## AndyS

johnf said:


> This sounds like your typical fishing story. Without pictures I'm not believing anything I read here. :whistling:


If he's trolling .... he's using good bait!


----------



## bobinbusan

You just need to take them down to "JOE PATTIES" seafood and let them catch all the seafood they want, will be a lot cheaper this way :thumbup:


----------

